# Spalted Elm Salad Bowl



## byounghusband (Nov 19, 2009)

A Lady from church who is a Real Estate Agent came to me asking if I could do a bowl for her to give as a gift at closing for a client.  I am currently having trouble with my lathe right now.  Headstock bearings seem to have gone bad and I am awaiting shipment of new ones.

I went to a friends house who has a Mustard Monster and a bunch of rough turned 3 year old Spalted Elm bowl blanks.

Here's what I turned from one of them.  It is approx 9.5" in diameter and just under 5" tall.  Finished with two coats of Howard's Butcher Block Conditioner, which is Mineral Oil, Bee's Wax and Carnuba Wax.


----------



## Manny (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice. How thick is the wall. From the dimension you stated I am figuring about 1/2 inch?

I'd like to see the bottom if possible. Did you use a recess or a tenon. 

thanks, Manny


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice form and good looking piece of wood.  Excellent job!


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 19, 2009)

Manny,
Yes the wall is about 1/2" thick and I did a recess for the bottom.  I will try to get a pic tonight.

This is the first Utilitarian bolw I have made for an order.  Most of my bowls aer smaller and teh "Artsy-Fartsy" kind.....



Manny said:


> Very nice. How thick is the wall. From the dimension you stated I am figuring about 1/2 inch?
> 
> I'd like to see the bottom if possible. Did you use a recess or a tenon.
> 
> thanks, Manny


----------



## Manny (Nov 19, 2009)

How did you like the finish. 

I have been using salad bowl finish for my Utilitarian bowls and have been really happy with it after about 4 coats (light sanding after each) and buffing


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 19, 2009)

I currently do not have a Bowl buffing system. Only the buffing wheels and I can't get this one done with a wheel properly, so I didn't buff it.

I really do like this conditioner stuff better that straight Mineral Oil, like I use on my end grain cutting boards.  I will probably change to it for them too.



Manny said:


> How did you like the finish.
> 
> I have been using salad bowl finish for my Utilitarian bowls and have been really happy with it after about 4 coats (light sanding after each) and buffing


----------



## mickr (Nov 20, 2009)

pretty wood and nice simple lines...


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## artme (Nov 21, 2009)

Great form and well turned and finished.

IMHO the wall is a tad too thick..


----------



## Rcd567 (Nov 23, 2009)

Holy Cow!  A beautiful work of art.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice shaped bowl and fine wood! That is a good friend you have, letting you use the blank and his lathe!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 2, 2009)

Bob,
I like it.... I like it... that is a very nice bowl.... 
I have a 50 ft elm laying in my back yard, but I'm afraid it's spalted past the useable stage... one of the logs I kicked the other day and it is mostly mush.... maybe some of the ones that are up and off the ground will be in better shape... I kept a few pieces in my shop and they're holding up.... I'm going to hate losing all that wood.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow..thats a real beauty!  Elm is a bugger to turn, the grain interlocks like fingers.


----------

